# Harmonica Set From Rondo



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If there are any harmonica players/owners I would like your opinion on this set if you would. Since it's only $45.00 I wonder if it's junk or a decent deal.

[h=1]SX HM1020/ 12 Piece Harmonica Set[/h]


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

You already know the answer grasshopper.

But one or two better harps instead.

I like Lee Oskar and Hohner Golden Melody.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If someone is just thinking they might like to learn harmonica, they may be alright to learn on. If you give it up, your not out that much money and if you stick with it, you can put out the money for a good set.
How bad can they be? This is from someone who know's nothing about harmonica's.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If I were you, I'd rather get one good one for the same price you're paying for that set. Most inexpensive harmonicas have bad reeds and is harder to play or produce a good sound/tone. 

I like Lee Oskars, Hohner Marine Bands and Special 20s.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito said:


> If I were you, I'd rather get one good one for the same price you're paying for that set. Most inexpensive harmonicas have bad reeds and is harder to play or produce a good sound/tone.
> 
> I like Lee Oskars, Hohner Marine Bands and Special 20s.


Chito: That's what I thought. Thanks for confirming it for me. I'll buy a decent one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't tried the Rondo harps, but I'm happy with my Hohners. I like Hohner Marine bands but their Special 20s and Blues Harps are also very nice.

I'd buy one or two Hohners before I'd risk the cheapos.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> If someone is just thinking they might like to learn harmonica, they may be alright to learn on. If you give it up, your not out that much money and if you stick with it, you can put out the money for a good set.
> How bad can they be? This is from someone who know's nothing about harmonica's.


If you were to substitute "guitar" for "harmonica" and post this, you would be the laughing stock of the forum.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, i'd agree, they might be crap.

An old bandmate used to play quite well, i'd bought him a few over the years.
They were all Hohners, different keys, one was a Blues harp.
He told me that the good ones, eg. Hohner, the reeds would stand up to harder, longer play.
The reeds are also replaceable in the better harps.
I can't tell if those are riveted together, or if you could get them apart.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When you consider that a portion of the $45 is in the case that doesn't leave much for the 12 harps.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

bw66 said:


> If you were to substitute "guitar" for "harmonica" and post this, you would be the laughing stock of the forum.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll try to remember to never do that.

Hey, for $45, that set would look pretty cool sitting in the background of my next blue's video.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Funny thing, when I picked up a couple of harps for myself one time,
I didn't notice, or know the difference and the salesman didn't mention anything,
that they were "mol", or a "minor" configuration.

Ha! I didn't even know there was such a thing until I opened them up at home and gave them a blow.
WTH? I bought them in NFLD and first tried them at home in Manitoba, no returns.
Oh well, they're good for Zydeco, or Acadian tunes. 8)


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

bw66 said:


> If you were to substitute "guitar" for "harmonica" and post this, you would be the laughing stock of the forum.


Thank you for saying what I was thinking.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

allanr said:


> Thank you for saying what I was thinking.


I recently unloaded a uke that I bought thinking "How bad can it be?" 

And I really should have known better.

(FWIW I unloaded it at a yard sale at an excellent price, making full disclosure - the guy who bought it was looking for a child's toy, not an instrument.)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the early 70's, there was a guy in my program at McGill who had grown up in Chicago. I think his dad was a religion prof at U of C or something. Anyway, the guy was reputedly a terrific blues harp player, who had jammed with many of Chicago's finest. I went to see him sit in with one of Montreal's better blues bands one time, and the guy shows up witha full attaché case of harps, and lays them out on a table, in keyboard fashion. I was so impressed. It looked so...professional. He did not disappoint.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

That's a lot of harmonica for $45...

OK so... I would buy them.

Try them, replace the most popular keys as required, but you would still have most keys covered. Plus you get a nifty case. What do you have to lose? $45.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Player99 said:


> That's a lot of harmonica for $45...
> 
> OK so... I would buy them.
> 
> Try them, replace the most popular keys as required, but you would still have most keys covered. Plus you get a nifty case. What do you have to lose? $45.


For $45.00 it's not a lot of money. Kurt's got a decent return policy as well. Why don't you try them and give us a review?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> For $45.00 it's not a lot of money. Kurt's got a decent return policy as well. Why don't you try them and give us a review?


I'm not sure if you can return harmonicas. That's just nasty...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> For $45.00 it's not a lot of money. Kurt's got a decent return policy as well. Why don't you try them and give us a review?


If you meant me... I don't play harp. But 12 cheap harps in a case would make a nice gift even.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Player99 said:


> If you meant me... I don't play harp. But 12 cheap harps in a case would make a nice gift even.



Yes, it would. And for just playing around on or learning, they would likely last a long time.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lighten up on talking about cheap harmonica's. Your driving the corksniffer harp players crazy.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Someone should buy it and do a review. Great deal as gifts for kids. The quality ones aren't good gift for beginners below the age of 6. I started when I was 8.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*From the Tele Forum:* _"I got the SX (Rondo Music) harmonica set yesterday and took it out to the jam session last night. I should have saved my money. While they are playable, they are hard to blow and I had to really work to get the right sound. They would make a good backup set I suppose. They won't be my main players though. They did come in a fairly nice case though. However the smell of the new lining in the case made it even more difficult to play because of the burning sensation I got. I'll leave the open for a while and lettem air out."_


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to this little 3 harp set from L+M http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...Hohner/3_Piece_HooDoo_Blues_Harmonica_Set.htm
I pick them up most summers for camping, knowing full well that they won't make it back home afterwards. I'd never take one on stage though.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

All this talk about harmonicas has made me start searching for the one I bought a few years ago to play the intro to a couple of Blue Rodeo tunes. I had them down pretty good but I will have to re-learn them as I've forgotten everything I've learned. It's a Hohner Special 20 Marine Band in the key of G if anyone's interested. I found it held firmly in the harmonica holder that held it while I played guitar (same as Jim Cuddy). I'm going to give it another try. Now, does anyone know how I clean it before I use it again. Yuk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Now, does anyone know how I clean it before I use it again. Yuk


This might interest you...you will need to click on the "NEXT" button at the bottom in order to go through all the pages.

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-clean-a-harmonica/#step1

Personally, given the time and energy it would appear to take to do this cleaning...I would just buy a new one.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> This might interest you...you will need to click on the "NEXT" button at the bottom in order to go through all the pages.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-clean-a-harmonica/#step1
> 
> ...


Wow, I may have to re-think cleaning and playing this harmonica. Thanks for the info.

*Update:* Did a little more looking since my harmonica was only used by me and I only used it for a couple of songs and I found this. Mine is diatonic with a plastic comb. I took a chance and it worked fine using the light cleaning method.


















A diatonic ‘Hohner marineband’ bluesharpA chromatic ‘Hohner Chromatica’ harmonica
*Cleaning*

Some harp-players clean their ‘harps’ often, some never. Most of the time the harmonica wears out before it even needs some heavy cleaning. If someone else used your harmonica, or it was on the shelf for a long time, it’s a good thing to do. If your harmonica is chromatic stay away from water! There are specific cleaning instructions for chromatic harmonica’s. If your diatonic harmonica has a plastic comb (versus a wood or metal comb), you can do a quick cleaning by running luke warm water through it and then rapping it firmly (mouthpiece side down) against your leg or palm to knock out the excess water.

For a more thorough cleaning, disassemble the cover plates, reed plates, and comb. You may clean the plastic comb with warm water, soap, and an old tooth brush. If your comb is made of wood, skip the water and soap and merely rub it down with the old toothbrush. If your comb is metal, be sure to dry it thoroughly upon completion ot avoid rust and tarnish. Clean the reed plates with warm water and soap and your fingers. Don’t wash the reed plates with an old toothbrush. Dry as completely as possible before re-assembly. A good way to clean the reed plates is with q-tips and Hydrogen Peroxide Solution, this will sanitize, clean, disinfect, and is perfectly safe. Then re-attach the reed plates back on the comb and replace the cover plates.


----------

